# Finished another crappy cutter



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 11, 2018)

Sambar Deer antler with Damascus Guards. and Snakewood butt...full tang 8" of cutting edge. 100 stitches on the sheath hand done with a little "Popper" burned and painted just for touches....pappy

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 11, 2018)

Looks nice but can’t really see the Damascus in the picture...maybe because I am on a tablet but a closer picture would help.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 11, 2018)

It is because I have not etched it back yet after cleaning and polishing it...


----------

